# Underground Motorsports: Project 800HP (Crank) RB26DETT 1998 240SX



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Guys, 

As I mentioned in a thread a few months ago, I am (with the help of several sponsors) agressively working to finish our car in time for the NOPI 2007 Tour. 

As it has been since 2004, the car will once again be featured in the BF Goodrich Tires Booth at select locations nationwide. 

I'm going to make this the official thread, and will be updating the thread over the next 6-8 weeks while we finish up the car. 

Here is the current mod list, and the latest pictures/videos will be posted soon. 

1998 RB26DETT 240SX
Weight: 2925 lb. (w/o driver)
Redline: 8500-9000 RPM 
Motor: R33 RB26DETT w/ RB25DET Transmission
Cams: Tomei Poncams 260/260 Duration 9.15 Lift w/ Adjustable Cam Gears
Pistons: JE 86.5 w/ Hi Performance Upgraded Rings
Turbo Setup: (2) Garrett 2860R-5’s w/internal wastegates (rated at 720 HP/pair)
Nitrous: NX EFI Wet Kit with MSD Digital Window Switch and NX TPS Switch
Intake: HKS Intake Pods x2
LSD: Cusco RS 1.5 way LSD
Rods: Eagle Rods w/ ARP Rod Bolts
Injectors: Precision 780cc x6, OEM fuel rail
Oil Pump: Nismo
Water Pump: Nismo
Timing Belt: Greddy
Headgasket: Tomei 1.2mm 
Headstuds: ARP
Bearings: Calico
Downpipe: McKinney Motorsports TT Downpipe
Mount Kit: McKinney Motor and Transmission Mounts, McKinney One-Piece Driveshaft
Strut Bar: Cusco 40D 40mm Aluminum Strut Bar 
Gauges: Autometer Cobalt Series (Boost, Water Temp, Oil Pressure, EGT, Trans Temp, Air/Fuel, 5" Tachometer)
Exhaust: Apexi Ex Mag 3.75" Exhaust
Cooling fans: Permacool (2) 12" High Perf. Electric Pull Fans, 3000 CFM
Intercooler: XS Engineering 24x12x3 core with 3” piping
Blow off Valve: Apexi Racing Max Power
Fuel system: Nismo Fuel pressure Regulator, Walbro 255/lph Fuel Pump x2
Engine Management: Power FC D-Jetro w/ Dual Map Sensor Setup
Boost Control: Apexi AVC-R
Clutch: Exedy Twin-Plate NM032SD Racing Clutch (May be upgrading to the Triple Plate)
Suspension: Apexi N1 V-Spec Drag Coilovers, Battle Version Rear Upper Control Arms, Rear Toe Links, Rear Traction Links, Front Tension Rods
Brakes: Underground 300ZX Calipers/ Supra TT Rotors Brake Upgrade (Front)
Stillen Supra TT Rotors (Front), Stillen 300ZX TT Rotors (Rear)
Stillen 300ZX Racing Brake Pads (Front and Rear)
PDM Racing Conversion Brake Lines (Front and Rear)
Wheels: Motegi Prototypes 18x9 (3" lip) , 18x10 (3.5"lip) Gunmetal w/polished lip
Tires: BF Goodrich (Front) 225-40-18 KD, (Rear) 285-30-18 KD
Paint: House of Kolor PBC-36 TruBlue Pearl, Painted
Aero Kit: Cwings/ GTP Carbon Fiber Body, S15 Headlight/Front End Conversion


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

For your precision injectors
Do you happen to know the part # ?

this part# SCIO780 is what I came up with

780cc Low Impedance 
Ball & Seat nozzle

Just wondering if thats the correct part#


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Fujiyama said:


> For your precision injectors
> Do you happen to know the part # ?
> 
> this part# SCIO780 is what I came up with
> ...


Yes, that is the correct Part #.

In regards to your turbochargers, they will be drop shipping directly from the manufacturer, and I will have a tracking # by tomorrow.

If you want the fuel injectors, please contact Eric at 877-772-0338. He will offer you great pricing on those injectors, as this is where I bought mine from.


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

Underground said:


> Yes, that is the correct Part #.
> 
> In regards to your turbochargers, they will be drop shipping directly from the manufacturer, and I will have a tracking # by tomorrow.
> 
> If you want the fuel injectors, please contact Eric at 877-772-0338. He will offer you great pricing on those injectors, as this is where I bought mine from.


Ahhh fantastic I will call him tommorow:clap: 
BTW cant wait to see your project
Do you have any pics so far?


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Pics & vids?


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

I wanted to post some pics of the build on my car to show it's progress level.

I had to order custom motor mounts for the car, and they should be here sometime later this week.

Right now, it appears like the car is 2-3 weeks from being completed. 

It would be much sooner, but I am still waiting on parts to arrive from Japan.


































































































And the most recent....


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

New Mod List: (Went Big Single!)

1998 RB26DETT 240SX
Weight: 2950 lb. (w/o driver)
Redline: 9000 RPM 
Motor: R33 RB26DETT w/ RB25DET Transmission and C'S JDM Short Shifter
Cams: Tomei Poncams 260/260 Duration 9.15 Lift w/ Adjustable Cam Gears, Ferrea Springs, Retainers, Locks, and Locators
Pistons: JE 86.5 w/ Hi Performance Upgraded Rings, coated by Calico Coatings
Turbo Setup: Garrett GT4088R (.95 A/R) with Greddy T4 Divided Manifold
Wastegate: Tial 60mm
Nitrous: NX EFI Wet Kit with MSD Digital Window Switch and NX TPS Switch
Intake: Custom
LSD: Cusco RS 1.5 way LSD
Rods: Eagle Rods w/ ARP Rod Bolts
Injectors: Precision 1000cc x6, Greddy fuel rail
Oil Pump: Nismo
Water Pump: Nismo
Timing Belt: Greddy
Headgasket: Tomei 1.2mm 
Headstuds: ARP
Main Studs: ARP
Bearings: Calico
Damper: ATI Super Damper (600-1000 HP Model)
Downpipe: Custom
Mount Kit: McKinney Motor and Transmission Mounts, McKinney One-Piece Driveshaft
Strut Bar: Cusco 40D 40mm Aluminum Strut Bar 
Gauges: Autometer Cobalt Series (Boost, Water Temp, Oil Pressure, EGT, Trans Temp, Air/Fuel, 5" Tachometer)
Exhaust: Apexi Ex Mag 3.75" Exhaust
Cooling fans: Permacool (2) 12" High Perf. Electric Pull Fans, 3000 CFM
Intercooler: XS Engineering 24x12x3 core with 3” piping
Blow off Valve: Apexi Racing Max Power
Fuel system: Aeromotive FPR, Walbro 255/lph Intank Fuel Pumps x2, -8 feed line, -6 return line
Engine Management: Power FC D-Jetro w/ Dual Map Sensor Setup
Boost Control: Apexi AVC-R
Clutch: Exedy Triple Plate
Suspension: Apexi N1 V-Spec Drag Coilovers, Battle Version Rear Upper Control Arms, Rear Toe Links, Rear Traction Links, Front Tension Rods
Axles: Mazworx Drag Axles
Brakes: Underground 300ZX Calipers/ Supra TT Rotors Brake Upgrade (Front)
Stillen Supra TT Rotors (Front), Stillen 300ZX TT Rotors (Rear)
Stillen 300ZX Racing Brake Pads (Front and Rear)
PDM Racing Conversion Brake Lines (Front and Rear)
Wheels: Motegi Prototypes 18x9 (3" lip) , 18x10 (3.5"lip) Gunmetal w/polished lip
Tires: BF Goodrich (Front) 225-40-18 KD, (Rear) 285-30-18 KD
Paint: House of Kolor PBC-36 TruBlue Pearl
Aero Kit: Cwings Carbon Fiber Body, OEM S15 Headlights/ Inner Cirlce S15 Front End Conversion


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

:flame: astonishing!!!! Is my dream, RB26 engine in my SIlvia:bowdown1:


----------



## christino (Jan 12, 2007)

can't wait to c the further pics


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

WOW, what a beast this is gonna be..

cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Looks purpouseful


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Yesterday, Andy at Southern Imports in Murfreesboro, TN (Mechanic on Project 240SX) installed the Mazworx Axles w/Hubs (http://www.mazworx.com) and SPL Pro Aluminum Subframe Fushings. (www.splparts.com)



















A little brake cleaner and some black spray paint really improved the look of the spindles.

As you probably notice, the threads on the hubs are extended for use with aftermarket drag wheels.


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Good Work :thumbsup: Keep us informed


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Very nice modification.....


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Just uploaded, photos of today's progress:

Desynz Motorsports Oil Return Head Mod Kit:



















Polished Balance Tube:



















ATI Race Engine Damper:


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Are there any clearance issues with the firewall with your oil return mod? - Mine sit's really tight...


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Getting Closer:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for posting up the pix. Looks like you've got a great project underway.


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Speed by Design (Setrab Model #925) Oil Cooler Kit for the 240SX


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

that is quite stunning man i love it


----------



## Quicksilver (Mar 12, 2005)

looking good 

But do NOT start to use the car on a track ore for drifting with a standard oil pan... trust me I have killed 2 Engines because of oil starvation.. It will suck air in the oil pickup in the corners on the track.. you need a big and deep sump with a modified longer pickup if you want it to last on the track. Also the RB26 throws oil up in the oil breather pipes in corners so you need a system that allows the oil to get back in the oil pan... I have 2x AN12 on the top of the engine covers going to an oil catch tank with a AN 12 with a one way valve sending the oil back in to the oil pan.. I also have an AN12 going from the oil pan to the top of the oil catch tank as an extra breather...


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Yesterday, Andy (Southern Imports in Murfreesboro, TN) began finishing out the fuel system, which should be done today.










Up Next was the Exedy Triple Disc Clutch, special thanks to the team at Exedy for their support over the years.





































Ran the -10 AN Lines from Desynz Motorsports Oil Return Mod from the back of the head to the oilpan, as seen in the following two photos.



















Finished the lines to the cooler, so that mission is completed.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

This is ****ing stunning, you must have spent a fortune on it.

How much was your engine damper???


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

WOW .. looks frekin awesome ... I wish my engine bay looked as nice.


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Bucky said:


> This is ****ing stunning, you must have spent a fortune on it.
> 
> How much was your engine damper???


$475 US Dollars


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

I see you've done the oil cooler but why no filter relocation kit as well?


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

kaneda said:


> I see you've done the oil cooler but why no filter relocation kit as well?


What the point?

There's plenty of room for my hands to grab the oil filter, unlike in the GTR.

And I'm trying to cut down on the clutter, and more hose goes against the objective.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Underground said:


> What the point?
> 
> There's plenty of room for my hands to grab the oil filter, unlike in the GTR.
> 
> And I'm trying to cut down on the clutter, and more hose goes against the objective.


You can never have too many "hose". :chuckle:


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

kaneda said:


> You can never have too many "hose". :chuckle:


I dont know if I agree with that, I can barely afford my one.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Underground said:


> What the point?
> 
> There's plenty of room for my hands to grab the oil filter, unlike in the GTR.
> 
> And I'm trying to cut down on the clutter, and more hose goes against the objective.


true that, but man, getting the filter off on a GT-R is about the most irritating thing I can think of. Hence, I did a relocation kit. Plus, there's an extra tap to plumb in my Accusump.

Instead of -12AN return lines, I'll be counting on that dinky line that comes off of the Nismo oil separator and feeds back into the rear turbo oil drain. Hope that does the trick!


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

A shot of the finished oil cooler assembly:










McKinney Motorsports Race Motor Mount Kit, Tranny Mount, and Driveshaft




























Everything on the bottom fitted up nice and snug:










Step-by-step Photo Guide:

Greddy RB26DETT manifold, adapted to run twin-scroll and the Tial Sport 60mm wastegate. 

The wastegate had to be moved to fit into the 240SX engine bay.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

if your finished feel free to drive over to maryland so i can drool over your car lol, amazing work


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Joeingo said:


> if your finished feel free to drive over to maryland so i can drool over your car lol, amazing work


If I'm ever in your neck of the woods, I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Monday Night, Andy and I worked til 2 a.m. @ Southern Imports to get the motor running.

When we attached the AEM EMS ECU, it started first crank with the AEM supplied base map.

I was very impressed with how simple the box is to use, and I want to thank Sean Morris for taking my phone call late at night to confirm we had the configurations setup accurately.


We still have lots of work left to be done, and these are, by no means, final images.

As you can see, there are aftermarket gauge sensors that need to be hooked up. The boost controller is not installed, the intake for the turbo still needs to be ordered, downpipe has not been fabricated, and the upper intercooler piping has not been polished.

But the motor runs, and that's a success in itself.

Yesterday, I transported the car to Texas, and will be finishing up the car here.

Once again, thanks to Andy Vaughn @ Southern Imports in Murfreesboro, TN. He, by himself, built 95% of the car that you are fixing to see. He is a amazing fabricator, engine builder, and friend. Thanks again Andy!

Here are the images and the start-up video:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

that is a nice build, congrats


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't get any sounds on the video. nice build up.


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

[j]Desing said:


> I don't get any sounds on the video. nice build up.


me neither...

great thread to follow - looking very nice!!


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

We now have everything finished with the motor minus the installation of the new 24x12x4 intercooler that arrived today.

I want to thanks Matchless Performance (Addison, TX) for the fabrication of the downpipe, which came out better than I would have ever imagined. The welds are amazing, and extremely clean.

Here are the latest images:


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

While I still have the interior to finish off, here are the completed exterior shots.

This 240SX has been four years in the making, with 30 corporate sponsors on the stage II build.

I want to give a special thanks to Andy Vaughn @ Southern Imports, and Chris Hamilton (tuner) for their work on the vehicle.


----------



## logic (Aug 26, 2006)

sweet project!!!
:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

Well done mate well done.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Amazing. Looks awsome:clap: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Sick


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry about the delay on posting up dyno numbers, but I have crazy busy and the car has sat for the past few weeks.

I have not added C16 yet, but I did tune the car for E85 Pump Gas. Right now, E85 (106 Octane) is $2.18/gallon at the pump here in Texas, so it's a no-brainer.

As you can see at 25 PSI, the car made 629/490.

I'm decently happy, but will be upgrading probably to a GT42R, as I really want to break 700whp on pump gas.










Also, took the car to be weighed, and I was pleasantly suprised.

With full interior minus a passenger seat, and 3/4 tank of gas, the car came out to 2890 lbs.










Look for a larger turbo, and big power numbers over the next few weeks!


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Im loving the RB S14.5 - what lsd do you use to help put that much grunt down ? 

Is it a show car or will it be used for track days or maybe some drifting ?


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Awesome work!!!! Big Congrats.


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> Im loving the RB S14.5 - what lsd do you use to help put that much grunt down ?
> 
> Is it a show car or will it be used for track days or maybe some drifting ?


I'm using a Q45 Differential and Output Shafts.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow.....

I missed the updates in June.....

Stunning project. Nice writeup also!


----------



## Smithers (Feb 1, 2007)

wow nice :smokin: 

(bhp) 629 / (kg's) 1310 x 1000

= 480 bhp/tonne :chuckle: 

great pics  

opcorn:


----------



## Zoidman (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice project!!  

I'm currently building a RB26DETT for my 240SX S13. What's the name of the color you used on the covers?


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

That is awesome. I love the looks of the car too. More pictures please !


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

absolutely awesome build, i was expectiing this to be some stripped out drag car...but sweet jezus did you guys do a good job!


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Zoidman said:


> Nice project!!
> 
> I'm currently building a RB26DETT for my 240SX S13. What's the name of the color you used on the covers?


House of Kolor PBC-36


----------



## Zoidman (Dec 3, 2005)

Underground said:


> House of Kolor PBC-36


Thanks! But I think you confused that with the paint code of your car. PBC-36 is TruBlue Pearl according to the info i found.


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, it is TruBlue Pearl.


----------



## Zoidman (Dec 3, 2005)

Underground said:


> Yes, it is TruBlue Pearl.


 

The RED paint on your RED cam covers is called TruBlue Pearl??


----------



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

if you mean the cam/plug covers on the engine they look like standard R34 GTR ones to me.


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Powder Coating Specialists, Liquid Finishing, Powder Xpress, La Vergne, TN

They are Candy Red, and those guys can get you fixed up.

Just ask about my car, I'm sure they remember.


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's the latest update, the car is finished with the Borg Warner 74mm Single Turbo, and the new 4" Downpipe and Exhaust. The turbo back exhaust is straight 4” piping broken into three pieces via V-bands. Photos are posted below.

This thing sounds absolutely wicked, and we are putting together a dyno video to post up.

I want to thank Matchless Performance in Addison, TX for the piping work, as it came out flawless.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

That exhaust system is very well fabricated, that will be loud!


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry for the dusty valve cover shots, I'll get some better ones this week.

Here is the completed engine photos showing the new Borg Warner 74mm ETT Turbo.





































We put the car on the dyno this weekend, special thanks again to Chris Hamilton for the tuning. You truly are amazing.

Dyno Video Link: 

Underground Motorsports RB26DET 240SX

At 18 PSI (593whp), the car ran out of fuel, and we found the problem to be a dead Walbro Fuel Pump. We'll be going back this weekend to retune for 25 PSI, expecting around 750whp.

Then onto the C16, where we will shoot for 900whp.


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

Awesome project, just awesome


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Update:

Went back to the dyno this weekend with new fuel pumps, and ran into our next problem, maxing out the 1000cc injectors at 624whp/442tq.

1600cc injectors are being installed this week, and we'll head back to the dyno for round three, haha.

The E85 really requires big injectors, and I never imagined we would max out the fuel system this quickly. Im guessing we're going to end up with a Weldon Race pump, as the dual walbro's are really struggling to keep up.

Enjoy the Vid!

Underground Motorsports 1998 RB26DET 240SX, 19 PSI, E85 Fuel


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

19 PSI


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Update:

Wanted to welcome Deatsch Werks to the list of corporate sponsors on the project car.

We went back to the dyno this past weekend with a set of 1600cc DW Injectors, and they performed flawlessly. The car now has plenty of injector for the current setup.

With that being said, the day didn’t end up as we hoped. We maxed out the dual Walbro 255 lph fuel pumps @20 PSI on E85. The car made just over 650whp before we had to call it a day. 

I made a call to my friends over at MagnaFuel this afternoon, and they suggested their street friendly, Inline Protuner Series Fuel Pumps. The particular model they suggested is MP-4303 rated at 2000HP in N/A Applications using gasoline. (good for around 1300 HP on E85).

What’s unique about their race pumps is they are E85 compatible, rebuildable, and they don’t require a fuel controller like the Weldon’s. (And various other brands of “race” pumps.) This is a significant cost savings, and makes this pump is fairly “bolt-on” affair in a car with an aftermarket fuel system already installed.

The new fuel pump will be installed in the next two weeks, and I will write a review for those that may be interested in our findings.

We knew three weeks ago the 1000cc injectors and dual walbros were not going to get us to our goal, but I wanted to see how far they could be pushed on the E85….as I know many on here are debating switching over in their own vehicles.

Here’s the latest dyno video, notice the fuel pressure gauge video at the end:

Underground Motorsports Demo Car1998 RB26DET 240SXMaxing out the dual Walbro 255lph Fuel Pumps at [email protected] PSI.Borg Warner S374 Turbo, 1600cc Injectors, E85 Pump Fuel, AEM ECU, etc.


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

awsome project so far. Never postet a comment, but have followed this with interest. Will be interesting to see what happens with the new fp!

oh, and those rims really make the sx look sooo good!


----------



## GreeceS13 (Aug 4, 2006)

Any news?


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

I want to start out by thanking the guys at Abel Racing in Midwest City, OK (Specifically Erwin, who goes by Efeezi on the various online forums.) You guys have been a pleasure to work with, and your knowledge of all things Nissan is amazing.

It's been six months since the 240SX encountered bearing damage, which led to a full motor rebuild.

This downtime gave me the opportunity to rethink the current engine configuration, etc. While I was happy with the power of the Borg Warner 74mm (1.10 A/R) turbo with 9" cover, the spool characteristics weren't ideal for a street car IMO, and I wanted something that could make similar power, while providing a larger powerband.

After consulting Borg Warner, they recommended their 72mm (.90 A/R) ETT Turbo with their new 10" Race Cover, which has been dyno proven to make up to 60whp over their standard 9" cover.

The motor was rebuilt with an N1 Crank, JE Pistons, and Eagle Rods. Head was left untouched from the previous setup, complete with Tomei Hardware and 260/260 Poncams.

The car now sports the new Tial 50mm Q BOV, which sounds amazing, to go along with the Tial 60mm wastegate, and I'll have some dyno videos to post this weekend, pending all goes as planned. 

Here's some sneak peaks from what's to come. Forgive the dust, it's been tucked away in the corner of the shop for several months awaiting parts.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

WHats going on in the silver S15????????


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Doing a VG30DET swap with GT4788 turbo setup.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Some interesting project you have going there :thumbsup:


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

The car was completed today, and I’m very pleased with the finished product. The plan is to dyno tune the car tomorrow, and I’ll upload the graphs as soon as we finish. The car sounds beastly in person, I wish you all could see it in person.

Special thanks again to corporate sponsors: BF Goodrich Tires, Tial Motorsports, Borg Warner, Abel Racing, Je Pistons, Eagle Rods, Tomei USA, and many others along the way for your help with the vehicle.

As promised, here is the debut video of the new setup:

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Underground-Motorsports_181811.htm


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn,that does sound beastly.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Cool project! 

Why do you measure exhaust temp after the turbo? Surely that will not give you a proper reading.
And also, mounting the airfilter right on the turbo is not that good, the heat will eventually melt the rubber part on the filter, and then sucked in to the turbo.
Seen that happen lots of times. Best to use a aluminium pipe between filter and turbo.

Cool car, really like the colour.

Asim


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

Are you running the auto?

:|


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

5-speed....

Very pumped to share the new dyno numbers with you. Took the car back to Abel Racing last night, and Andrei Mitine tuned the low boost map for the target goal of 25 PSI on E85.

The car put down an amazing 726whp/502tq! Enjoy the video, and look for a race gas video in the next few weeks. Shooting for 35 PSI, and 900+ whp.

The Video:

Underground Motorsports 240SX, 25 PSI, E85- Video

Dyno Graph:


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Not to be rude or anything, but according to that graph your car must be a nightmare to drive? 

120hp @ 4000rpm
200hp @ 5000rpm
280hp @ 5500rpm 
400hp @ 6000rpm

Your powerband seemes to be between 6200-8000rpm 

:runaway:


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Not to be rude or anything, but according to that graph your car must be a nightmare to drive?
> 
> 120hp @ 4000rpm
> 200hp @ 5000rpm
> ...


Small-Displacement, Big Turbo, No shocker here....


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Not to be rude or anything, but according to that graph your car must be a nightmare to drive?
> 
> 120hp @ 4000rpm
> 200hp @ 5000rpm
> ...


it's the nature of the beast...2.6 liter engines simply aren't supposed to make that kind of power! I was having a drive in my car, and was thinking how slow it had become (hadn't driven it in five months, I'm forced on low 1.2 bar boost until my new fuel pumps arrive, and all the while I've been riding my bike - both naturally quicker as a bike, plus my BMW has exceptionally high torque available when Jap bikes are merely idling)....then I gave it some welly...ah, now I remember why I spent so much to have the engine balanced to run 9000rpm!

Anyways, don't you just love how boost kicks in hard? :clap:


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Underground said:


> Small-Displacement, Big Turbo, No shocker here....


Maybe wrong turbo? or cams for the setup?

I have personally seen a RB26 make that same power, boost came on about 2000rpm earlier. And that was with 99unleaded. 

Asim


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> it's the nature of the beast...2.6 liter engines simply aren't supposed to make that kind of power! I was having a drive in my car, and was thinking how slow it had become (hadn't driven it in five months, I'm forced on low 1.2 bar boost until my new fuel pumps arrive, and all the while I've been riding my bike - both naturally quicker as a bike, plus my BMW has exceptionally high torque available when Jap bikes are merely idling)....then I gave it some welly...ah, now I remember why I spent so much to have the engine balanced to run 9000rpm!
> 
> Anyways, don't you just love how boost kicks in hard? :clap:


These engines are supposed to make more power on the lower rpms than this.

And yeah! I love it when the boost kicks in... at about 4000-4500 rpm 

Running high revs just for fun is not a good idea, if you can keep the car at lower revs, the engine will live longer. That is the perfect recipe for a blown engine. 

And if you listen to the sound when the car is on the dyno, the part where power really kicks is, its almost over before it starts.

I would much rather put on a smaller turbo, get the cams set up properly and have less hp with wider powerband.... but hey... that is my personal opinion. 

I really like this car, its a awesome build.

Asim


----------

